# Fluval FX6 vibration/sound question



## Ferio

Hello everyone,

I have a question regarding the sound/vibration of the Fluval FX6.

My unit is vibrating a lot and it's standing already on a 10cm rubber tile. I can hear the vibration sound about 6 meters away and it's a really low frequency vibration sound. On YouTube I heard that most are really quiet, but then again that also depends on the recorded quality. Most reviews also say it's super quiet, some even say the quietest unit they have had so far. When I touch the canister with my hand I feel it vibrating a lot, including the hoses. The strongest vibration is coming from the pump unit, so I think that's the source and that I may have a faulty pump unit? I cannot really find a clear answer, so I'm hoping to get them here.

So, for the (ex) owners here of a Fluval FX6, how much sound/vibration does it make?

Note: The aquarium is without fish and crystal clear water. The unit itself is also clean inside, no sand etc. The unit is 100% new and is making this vibration since the moment I started it up. I also tried shaking the unit to see if it had air trapped inside, but it had not. It does also not transfer the vibration to nearby objects, because of the rubber tile. The hoses aren't touching anything.


----------



## Deeda

The filter should be quiet with a normal motor sound but it should not be what you are experiencing by your description. Is the rubber tile you have the filter setting on a soft foam type or a stiffer type?

It is possible you have a defective pump so if you bought this filter new recently, ask to exchange either the entire unit or the pump. Or if you are comfortable, drain the filter and remove the motor to check if something became dislodged during shipping. The instructions should be in the filter manual..

You can also unplug the filter, wait a few minutes and plug it back in to see if the noise is reduced. There should not really be a break-in period for a new filter to become quieter so in my opinion, I would return it and get a replacement or you can contact the manufacturer, explain the noise issue and maybe include a video with sound to help clarify what you are experiencing.


----------



## Vociferus

My FX was loud until I figured out there was some air trapped in it. Now you can't hear it. It's supposed to evacuate air by itself but the first time I set it up, it didn't. See if you can get some air to get out of the canister and/or hoses and if that clears it up.


----------



## Ferio

Deeda said:


> The filter should be quiet with a normal motor sound but it should not be what you are experiencing by your description. Is the rubber tile you have the filter setting on a soft foam type or a stiffer type?
> 
> It is possible you have a defective pump so if you bought this filter new recently, ask to exchange either the entire unit or the pump. Or if you are comfortable, drain the filter and remove the motor to check if something became dislodged during shipping. The instructions should be in the filter manual..
> 
> You can also unplug the filter, wait a few minutes and plug it back in to see if the noise is reduced. There should not really be a break-in period for a new filter to become quieter so in my opinion, I would return it and get a replacement or you can contact the manufacturer, explain the noise issue and maybe include a video with sound to help clarify what you are experiencing.


I've tried everything excepts getting the rotor off. I've now asked for an exchange and I will get one tomorrow. How exactly should a FX6 sound like?

When you put your hand on the canister and the hose, do you feel a lot of vibration?



Vociferus said:


> My FX was loud until I figured out there was some air trapped in it. Now you can't hear it. It's supposed to evacuate air by itself but the first time I set it up, it didn't. See if you can get some air to get out of the canister and/or hoses and if that clears it up.


Tried that, but all air got out.

I'm really curious how a fx6 should sound like or the vibrations coming of it.


----------



## Old Newbie

It should be quiet with no vibration.


----------



## Ferio

Old Newbie said:


> It should be quiet with no vibration.


Thanks! I had this feeling already. I'd notice that I'm not the only one with this issue, but people I guess think it's supposed to be like that (even in some reviews it's mentioned that it has vibration and that was one of the negative things). At first I thought this too , but then I saw a video of a guy testing one in a bathroom and there's virtually no sound at all, but it was working.

Getting the new unit tomorrow, lets hope it's a quiet one!


----------



## Trademark

I have an FX4 and yes it's a bit smaller but it has always been very quiet.


----------



## Ferio

I just received the new FX-6 and it's more quiet than the first one. I still feel some vibrations but it's much less. The deep vibration sound is pretty much gone. The canister and hose (outtake) are still vibrating, but slightly.

Can you guys feel with your hand the canister and hose vibrating a bit? Is this normal?


----------



## EQUANT

Just got my FX6 and I realized the same thing - the noise is more than I expected. My living room used to be very quiet (~34-35dB), but since my FX6 start I read ~52dB @1m from the filter and ~44dB @4m away. While I'm in the room I get used to the noise, it's when I'm away and returning that I realize just how loud it is. First thing when I walk into the room is to check that everything is ok, due to the noise I feel.

And yes, it has quite a bit of vibrations, especially if you're keeping it in an enclosed cabinet (as most of us do). I use it in a Juwel cabinet and it's resonating throughout and, weirdly, through the hoses! I hear a pronounced humm on the Intake hose, although the filter is in the opposite side of the cabinet. I can feel the hoses vibrating if I touch them (perhaps due to the ribbed hose?)

I think the motor is rather quiet, I can hardly hear a very faint humm but only if I put my ear directly on it. Most of the noise comes from the water flowing through the canister and from the resonance with the cabinet. I filled the filter all the way up before starting it, so don't think any air is trapped inside, doesn't sound like it, just the flow hissing loudly. Mine is filled with Matrix, just wondering if i put too much in it, perhaps that could be a reason for the flow noise inside the canister? I've read the noise is much lower if put on the ground, outside of the cabinet, but I don't have that option.

Will keep it for a while but if I won't learn to live with it I'm afraid if will have to go. I had to choose between Fx6 and Eheim 2080, the eheim I've read is dead quiet (19dB vs. 43dB rated on the FX6, more like 54db measured) and has double the media volume, but it lacks on mechanical filtration and flow rate.

This is my filter:


----------



## EQUANT

Update: just fitted some foam pads underneath the filter legs and I can say that 95% of the vibrations through the cabinet are gone. Noise has dropped ~4dB just with this small change :thumb:


----------



## Sub-Mariner

I had issues with a humming from 2 brand new FX6s...never had any issues with my old 2 FX5s.

I bought a 2262 and it's super quiet and the output is insane. I'm so glad I went with that over the FX6.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## EQUANT

I'm aware of that Eheim monster but had to say no due to several constraints.


----------



## Sub-Mariner

EQUANT said:


> I'm aware of that Eheim monster but had to say no due to several constraints.


If it's about price I hear you! I got super lucky and found a "used" one on eBay that was brand spanking new and it was cheaper than the FX6s on eBay.

If it's about size, my stand can take any filter so I'm lucky as far as that goes. I still turned the pump on it's side because I like the hose coming out sideways as opposed to the top.

Either way glad to hear you got the FX6 noise sorted out. There was just no way I could deal with it. The Eheim is in the same spot as the FX6s and I can't even hear it running unless I'm ear level with the stand and the stand door is open.


----------



## EQUANT

It's was about the price, the price of the more media, the size (the fx6 barely fits my cabinet), the increased power consumption and don't think i really needed such a big canister for a 90g tank.

Anyway, happy with the FX6 so far. The small foam legs I initially put did not last long as they got squished from the canister weight, so I ended up putting a folded neoprene pad and noise has dropped from ~52dB initially to ~41dB now, @1m from the cabinet.


----------



## Methodical2

In that tight space, you will probably always need to do some sound dampening.


----------



## Ronzo

EQUANT;

I agree with other poster...I'd put foam (at least one, maybe two layers of the foam in video) on each of the hard surfaces (including roof) in that cabinet to "eat" up the noise...and while you're at it, I'd close the back opening with multiple layer of foam also...remember that any hard surface will otherwise reflect the sound.

Cheers from Connecticut!


----------



## jpbdh4

Late to the show but thought I'd throw out an option...
I have an Fx4, and by itself it's quiet. Really quiet. (Your Fx6 should be too). But I have a completely open back to my cabinet so even the slightest noise / vibration can be heard.

I use a cut sheet of NBR (Nitrile rubber) / PVC insulation. Typically this is used to wrap commercial ducts, tanks, pipes, etc. Think - the copper pipe insulation you get at the big box store, not the foam but rubber type, only in a sheet.

I use 1 (one) inch thick, as it will compress a lot especially under a water filled Fx4/6. Compresses about 75% under the pressure points (feet) of the canister. You can find it via a search, 36x48x1 for maybe 40 bucks.

My filter is now is completely silent. To the point of me having to look at the outlets / surface agitation to make sure it's even running. Does wonders for an air pump or anything else on it and does NOT absorb ANY water.


----------



## malagabee

Here's my experience having bought 2 FX6s from Petsmart for $250/each with their in store only sale. Unfortunately I returned them both for they are just too loud in my living room. I thought the 1st one was a lemon but no. It's not just the low pitch hum which I can tolerate but there's some distinct higher pitched vibration sound from the motor itself. I really wanted to keep it since it's such a good deal but had to settle with an FX4 which is much quieter compared to the FX6. There's still the normal hum but you're talking around 45dB vs 60+dB as measured next to the motor with a dB meter app. I can see keeping the FX6 in the basement out of the living quarters but not in my living room it'll drive me nuts.


----------



## Tpollitt123

I recently bought an fx6 for a new 120 gallon. My friend has a seeded fx6 he was cleaning. He gave me a flossing pad and media to go in my fx6. I've had it running a couple days now and it's very quiet but every once in a while I'll get a faint bumping noise. I primed it before starting it and it's purged itself a couple times now. It's random when it does this noise and sometimes is easier to hear than other times. Don't know if I put too much media. If it could be air. It doesn't sound like air sounds more like a dryer that's got too much clothes in it. But doesn't feel like it's actually making this bumping noise.
I'm also new to this filter and don't want to have to take it apart and take media out if I don't have to. Any tips on making this easier is appreciated thank you.


----------



## malagabee_8333

malagabee said:


> Here's my experience having bought 2 FX6s from Petsmart for $250/each with their in store only sale. Unfortunately I returned them both for they are just too loud in my living room. I thought the 1st one was a lemon but no. It's not just the low pitch hum which I can tolerate but there's some distinct higher pitched vibration sound from the motor itself. I really wanted to keep it since it's such a good deal but had to settle with an FX4 which is much quieter compared to the FX6. There's still the normal hum but you're talking around 45dB vs 60+dB as measured next to the motor with a dB meter app. I can see keeping the FX6 in the basement out of the living quarters but not in my living room it'll drive me nuts.


 Update since 2020 until now I’ve sold the 2 FX4s running my 125gal Petsmart tank for 2 FX6s. Unlike my initial experience this time the noise was much quieter which proved that I got a bad batch initially. However I’ve been noticing that humming noise travels upstairs into my bedroom where I sleep against the same wall the tank sits against downstairs. I noticed that if I go and open the cabinet doors in front of the FX6. The noise can escape and not resonate. I did have foam sheets under the FX6 so vibration isn’t an issue. Now I’m going to buy some sound dampening sheets to cover the hard surfaces around the FX6 to hopefully absorb the noise.


----------

